# "Sky is God's Heaven"



## LatinUser

1. Translate to Latin: "Sky is God's Heaven"
2. Intended Use: Personal
3. Intended Meaning: The sky is heaven to me (female). The sky and heaven being God's possession. Sky = Heaven; which is God's. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Snodv

At first this seemed problematic because there is one word _caelum_ which means both the sky above us and heaven as the home of the gods (when they are not being thought of as living on Olympus).  Then I remembered paradise. So: _Caelum est Paradisum Dei,_  "The sky is God's Paradise."  If you wanted to include "to me," you could add _mihi_, which is not differentiated by gender.  _Caelum mihi est Paradisum Dei._


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici!

With the greatest respect for Snodv's expertise, I must point out that the Greek Παράδεισος, Latinised as _Paradisus_, should remain nominative in the specified context. _Paradisum_ is the accusative form.

And I have a more general concern: although English 'Paradise' comes from it, I'm not sure that _paradisus_ is quite the right word anyway. It is a loan-word from Persian into Greek, meaning 'garden' or 'park'.

Maybe rephrase? It remains a little unclear what LatinUser is trying to express.

Σ


----------



## Snodv

I bow to Scholiast's knowledge.  I never thought accusative was the right case; I looked up the Latin online (silly me) and got _paradisum_, which I took for a neuter nominative.
However, I will stand by the meaning of the word:  I know that it once was "park," but by the time of the Vulgate, Jesus is quoted in Luke 23:43 as saying to the thief who believes in him, "...mecum eris in paradiso."


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> I'm not sure that _paradisus_ is quite the right word


Would you suggest _Elisium _instead? That was a Heaven before the Christians stepped in...


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

Good notion, bearded (# 5): only Latin transliterates Greek upsilon as 'y', so _Elysium.
_
This has the pointed advantage for the OP's purposes that in contrast with _caelum_, Elysium is conceived mythologically as lying _beneath_ the earth, along with the rest of the Underworld.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> Latin transliterates Greek upsilon as 'y', so _Elysium._


I know, but see
DIZIONARIO LATINO
Apparently both forms are admitted...
 It is true, though, that Schiller (and Beethoven) preferred the y version (_..Tochter aus Elysium)_


----------



## Scholiast

bearded said:


> DIZIONARIO LATINO
> Apparently both forms are admitted...



I have no doubt that 'Elisium' may be found, especially in Late Latin, but it is not lemmatised in the _OLD_.

Σ


----------



## bearded

You are right, Scholiast. In my writing choice I was undoubtedly influenced by the Italian pronunciation and orthography (_elisio_) of that name.


----------



## LatinUser

1. First Question

Which is grammatically correct?

a) "Caelum est Paradisus Dei", or
b) "Caelum Paradisus est Dei"

2. Second Question

Are "paradisus" and "elysium" grammatically interchangeable in this context? With the difference lying in their origin and the time period in which they were used in Latin?

a) "Caelum est Paradisus Dei" = "Caleum est Elysium Dei"

3. Elaboration on intended meaning.  

To me, the sky is beautiful enough that it looks like Heaven. Ergo whenever I see it (the sky), it makes me think of Heaven. Heaven being a place of paradise and the after life. 


Thank you all for your educated input.


----------

